# Paulies available in 30mil and 100mil bottle sizes



## Paulie (12/9/16)

Hey all,

Paulies now available from a store near you in 30mil bottles also  We also offering 100mil in Coffee Cake, Pistachio Icecream and Lemon Ice tea at selected retail stores nationwide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

@Paulie

I may just have to lodge a formal complaint to the Paulie's complaint line
Guava is not in 100ml!!
What!
That is seriously bad!

Lol

Dont worry, i will get 2 x 50ml...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

